# Bought my Mrs a uk 4 gallon tank for a Betta - advice...



## Goose157 (2 Apr 2018)

Hi all,
So my wife has been very encouraging about my planted tank and in passing i asked if she would like a small tank of her own to run...
She was really excited about it ....
I was pointing her towards a flex 34 ltr but in the end she liked a little pets at home I love fish curve something or other...
It’s glass has a led lighting (about 3 watts!!)  surprisingly the little 5 watt pump chucks out decent flow through the miniature spray bar...
After she had set it up I fitted a little heater and bunged in some plant cuttings from my planted...
Things have moved on since i had a nano tank about 15 years ago - the filtration is great (my opinion) back of a separate space - the tank includes coarse foam, plastic bio balls and its topped off with some fine floss with a bit of active carbon for good measure...
Anyway....she has fell for the charms of the Betta - i too think it would be an ideal place for her to start....
Any advice tips appreciated.....
Chris


----------



## Edvet (2 Apr 2018)

Lots of plants and lots of waterchanges, it can work than.


----------



## Kalum (2 Apr 2018)

I did my homework on bettas before I got mine, chose to ignore a few things I heard or read in my stubborness and have learnt quickly by seeing it for myself

Keep flow as low as you possibly can get away with (while enough to keep a good water turnover through the filter). Bigger the fins, the slower the flow. 

They love floating plants or bigger leafed plants that reach the surface. They love hiding in tight spaces so provide plenty of hiding places

They prefer to be on their own, even though some will be OK with others depending on their temperament, they will be happiest by themselves


----------



## Goose157 (2 Apr 2018)

Brilliant info thanks !!! At the moment the tank is cycling...i used water from my mature planted and put a little media from my canister....i think it would look great to have some floating plants in it too...just need to coach the other half.!...i have already told her when the tank is ready to just have one Betta....
What if any tank mates would be suitable in such a small tank??
Thanks....


----------



## Kalum (2 Apr 2018)

I had mine in with CPD's and espei rasboras and they got on fine, but the day after I removed them and he was on his own again he made a bubble nest for the first time since he was last on his own 2 months previous and was more active, says it all

The only tank mates I'll consider ever putting with them in the future will be cherry shrimp (but only due to him being the most laid back betta I've seen)

One other point for when you get one, don't over feed, they will eat till they burst and constantly beg for food like they're hungry


----------



## Goose157 (2 Apr 2018)

I am so looking forward to seeing this little tank progress.....i will guide the mrs best i can....sadly she does not like shrimps (i am the complete opposite) .... she is quite impulsive so i will have to stop her running before she can walk.....thank you for these little insights.....i am learning too so any little tips will help make a decent home for the little chap when he/her finally arrives!! 
Cheers...


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Apr 2018)

Any pics?

I recommend dennerle Betta food, it has highest level of protein in the general pellets available. Aside from that, Bettas love low flow, plenty of plants, and floating plants too. 

They also appreciate softer water, almond leaves or extract is a good idea for general well-being


----------



## Goose157 (3 Apr 2018)

I will post  pick tonight after work - lol it’s a tiny tank with not much else - as yet... cheers


----------



## Goose157 (3 Apr 2018)

Here’s a pic from first set up last night...


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Apr 2018)

Goose157 said:


> View attachment 114470 Here’s a pic from first set up last night...



Quite cool! I like the quirky tank designs that are coming out these days, there is a truly awful one that is a triangle shape though  

I'll try and get a picture of it from pets at home when I'm next there


----------



## Goose157 (4 Apr 2018)

I have seen it - can’t imagine where that shape wood look right!! 
Cheers Chris


----------



## Killamanjaro (4 Apr 2018)

As some have stated above, keep flow low and plant out the tank and your betta will thank you for it.

I learned the hard way by putting a veil tail betta in a community tank with what was ok flow for the rest of the inhabitants but too much for the betta and he struggled. I then put him in a 10G tank with some hygrophila, cryptocoryn and anubias and he loved it, low flow and 6 neon tetras and 2 nerite snails and he loved it.

I took the tank down after he died after about 4 years in that tank and I gave the other fish to the LFS, since then the tank has been sat in the loft.... I have been thinking to set it up again since I saw a few betta tank setups on here.

The veil tail was my gf's choice, I'm a plakat/Imbellis man!


----------



## Goose157 (4 Apr 2018)

Took this today....two days in and the waters clear....will pick up a small heater to put in the filter compartment and a few plants this weekend all being well...+ a 50% water change lol thats about a cup full!!
Should be all ready then to burble along nicely and get a fishy friend installed...eventually....
Cheers
P.s Do it! Get that tank up and running again....i am sure you want to!!!


----------



## Goose157 (7 Apr 2018)

The Mrs bought 2 zebra snails , moss ball , 25 watt heater, a purple Betta and a ‘zen’ temple...lol
I think she has got the bug....as i write she’s in the kitchen with her new purple friend - she’s calling him Prince (purple rain!) whilst cooking a curry for our tea....happy days....
Chris


----------



## sciencefiction (8 Apr 2018)

Careful hooking up the Mrs to keeping fish or there'll be no room for a stove soon and no curry


----------



## Goose157 (8 Apr 2018)

sciencefiction said:


> Careful hooking up the Mrs to keeping fish or there'll be no room for a stove soon and no curry


Lol we both laughed!!!
Cheers
Chris and Wendy


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2018)

Love it, great looking Nano. 

One thing I would highly recommend with bettas. Give him a cleanse every few weeks. One pea boiled and deshelled and broken up so easier to eat. Will flush its system. As they are pigs and Will eat till they look like a golf ball.


----------



## Goose157 (8 Apr 2018)

Hi Gill thanks for the tip...i will tell Wendy about that ....she will enjoy cooking for the new little one! Lol
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Pamela jg (8 Dec 2018)

Yep... she has the bug, the tank looks great. I agree with Gill peas are great for their digestive system. Actually, I feed organic peas to all my fish.  They attack them.

Blessings 
Pamela


----------



## soggybongo (8 Dec 2018)

massive bonus having the wife on board but you do know they all know better than us men so you will end uptaking a back seat lol


----------

